# December Tarpon



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

Seasons Greatings from arroyocityflyfishing.com


----------



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

*first tarpon*

heres the pic


----------



## huntmarlin (Jun 21, 2009)

Where was this?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice! Were you targeting tarpon?


----------



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

hm arroyo city tx
bill c yes with sinking line alot of blind casting


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Very nice. That size is the fun without the work. Congratulations! Hope to catch one in about six months.

TC


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Must be nice! I'm jealous


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

[QUOTE bill c yes with sinking line alot of blind casting[/QUOTE]

Cool! Way to get it done.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catch.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## garyjerome (May 17, 2011)

that would be a dream come true for me.they dont have to be a monster to be a throphy


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Ralph be careful - the hot spot police will come after you........


----------



## Kiteboat (Nov 13, 2011)

nice to meet you at Sportsmans


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Now somebody needs to catch the first tarpon of 2012. Maybe I'll catch a couple in March in the Bahamas.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*tarpon*



Trouthappy said:


> Now somebody needs to catch the first tarpon of 2012. Maybe I'll catch a couple in March in the Bahamas.


Here is one from 1/8/12
Place: one of the Bay systems in galveston.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

castaway300 said:


> Here is one from 1/8/12
> Place: one of the Bay systems in galveston.


Way to go! Nice start.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... just so **** pretty.



castaway300 said:


> Here is one from 1/8/12
> Place: one of the Bay systems in galveston.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

mirodynes, they are one of my favorite baits


----------

